# Benefits of moving to Australia



## sachkrimbo (Jun 9, 2009)

Dear All,
Please forgive me if this has been done a million times, I am completely new to forums/chat rooms etc. 
My husband has recently been 'given the nod' that he may be up for redundancy and we have decided to check out our options before he gets pushed. We have thought about emigrating on lots of occasions, last being before kids started school, but haven't taken the plunge because of family commitments in England. I am a nurse and have checked out jobs, it seems there are opportunities for me to get a job but not sure about my husband (who is in IT). Anyway, after all that, our main concern is whether we would be swapping one 'rat race' for another, obviously a lot of that is up to us but is the quality of life really better, are the streets really paved with gold Anyone who has moved with kids ( 6 & 3), do you think it has really benefitted them?
Thank you to anyone who isn't completely bored with all this and responds.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi s

welcome to teh forum. I am still waitign for my visa so cant be much help.


----------



## sheilaB (Dec 3, 2008)

sachkrimbo said:


> Dear All,
> Please forgive me if this has been done a million times, I am completely new to forums/chat rooms etc.
> My husband has recently been 'given the nod' that he may be up for redundancy and we have decided to check out our options before he gets pushed. We have thought about emigrating on lots of occasions, last being before kids started school, but haven't taken the plunge because of family commitments in England. I am a nurse and have checked out jobs, it seems there are opportunities for me to get a job but not sure about my husband (who is in IT). Anyway, after all that, our main concern is whether we would be swapping one 'rat race' for another, obviously a lot of that is up to us but is the quality of life really better, are the streets really paved with gold Anyone who has moved with kids ( 6 & 3), do you think it has really benefitted them?
> Thank you to anyone who isn't completely bored with all this and responds.


Hi there

We've not emigrated yet, but are about to (shippers have been today and will be flying out in September). We have kids aged 5 and 1. I m in IT, my husband is a teacher. I have never been to Australia before but my husband spent a year there and swears it is so much better than the UK. I have trawled the internet loads over the last year (this is how long the visa took) and now am really excited and looking forward to it. There seem to be loads of IT jobs (just look on the websites detailed in the stocky posts) and I have contacted a few agencies who said that they always have jobs available so for me to aply nearer the time. (I'm an analyst by the way). My thoughts were if we are gonna do it, do it now while they are young. Although we have friends who went 2 years ago with older kids (9 and 11) and they love it and have settled, Kids miss home but don't want to come back to the UK.

That's about all I can offer at the moment - good luck

Sheila


----------



## amandabren (Jun 9, 2009)

*helping eachother*

hi there

I am kind of in a similar boat, I am 24 years old and want and change of life and want to move over to the UK to work and travel for 2 years. but i am very unsure about how to go about it and what to do, so if you could give me some advice that would be great.

As for moving over here my boss at work had just moved over(2 years) here from the uk and she has a 10 years old daughter. They absoluely love it here we have lots of jobs in IT and always in desperate need for nurses. If you settle some where like Adelaide in south Australia it is the slow life and a very nice place to raise your children.

if you have any questions just let me know and i will do my best to help

amanda 







sachkrimbo said:


> Dear All,
> Please forgive me if this has been done a million times, I am completely new to forums/chat rooms etc.
> My husband has recently been 'given the nod' that he may be up for redundancy and we have decided to check out our options before he gets pushed. We have thought about emigrating on lots of occasions, last being before kids started school, but haven't taken the plunge because of family commitments in England. I am a nurse and have checked out jobs, it seems there are opportunities for me to get a job but not sure about my husband (who is in IT). Anyway, after all that, our main concern is whether we would be swapping one 'rat race' for another, obviously a lot of that is up to us but is the quality of life really better, are the streets really paved with gold Anyone who has moved with kids ( 6 & 3), do you think it has really benefitted them?
> Thank you to anyone who isn't completely bored with all this and responds.


----------



## sachkrimbo (Jun 9, 2009)

Dear All,
thanks for your responses. SheliaB sounds exciting but i wish i could feel like that. All i think is that the decision has been forced by husbands bosses. Maybe, when the final decision is made, ie redundancy or staying, I will feel more able to be positive and have something to work towards, rather then waiting to see what happens. Where are you going and how have you sorted out schools for your oldest?
amandabren, thanks also. Where are you wanting to go in England? We live just outside of London (40 minutes slow train, 20 minutes fast train) and love the ease of being in the countryside but also close to London. Unfortunately house prices (rental or purchase) increase to meet that need. But if you are near public transport you don't have to consider a car to get around. Traditionaly most ozzies go to west London (Earls Court area), but I think east London has loads to offer now and there is little difference in price of accommodation really. If London isn't what you want, Bristol is cool as is most of the south coast. We also love the midlands area for historical stuff and day/weekend trips. Don't know much about getting visas to get in. Not sure what work you do, but the major supermarket here is Tesco and they are always employing (maybe a stopgap til you get something more sorted if not a requirement for visa?) staff. Crime is increasing here and where I would have walked alone 5 years ago I would not now, especially in more deprived areas, Hackney, Beckton, Lambeth, Mile End, Elephant and Castle (all in London). There are many more but too many to mention. I'm sure I've missed really important information but ask anything else and I will try to help. Once I've gotten through massive pile of ironing and shopping I may ask you some questions on Australia. Cheers


----------



## sheilaB (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi

We're heading to Melbourne. In terms of schools again I used the internet loads, plus my husband has made contact with some head teachers re jobs so we asked their advice. Once you have a few contacts in Oz they're so willing to help. We have not go tone sorted yet as need a permie address - fisrt job when we get there!!!

You will know if it's right for you and if it feels wrong it probably is. See how things go and how you feel - best of luck.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi sachkrimbo, 

This has been asked before and you can find out previous responses by using the search facilty 

You are right about whether you are moving from one rat race to another so things to think about (and you've probably done this already):

* family support - how close are you to your family (how much will you miss them)

* money - have you worked out your budgets for Oz (you don't want to be worse off financially than where you are now)

* weather - although jobs are important make sure you choose the kind of weather you like since the temperatures vary a lot here

* work out the lifestyle you want here

We don't have children but we did think about all the above. We moved to an area with real community spirit, and because we're not in a state capital, property is not that expensive here (in comparison to where we were in the UK). 

We're semi-retired in our mid-40's and we're loving it here. However it will be what you make it, and the recession is hitting here too (although technically we're not in a recession as was pointed out by the government last week). 

There are loads of posts on here about how people feel about Australia (the good, the bad and the.....) so have a look through and post any questions that you have and someone will be along to answer. 

We moved here from the UK in July 2007 and have had no regrets.....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## ashlea2710 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Sheila ,
Are you moving to Melbourne ?? If so we have been here a year so feel free to ask for any hints of questions ...
People really helped us and made the move a lot easier 
Take care and enjoy 
Karen


----------



## amandabren (Jun 9, 2009)

hi there lovely
thanks for the advise, i am not fussed about where i end up in the uk. Anywhere where i can find work and some reasonably cheep accomidation. I do have a question, when they say student houseing(meaning just a room) does it have to be for a student or can anyone rent it?

thanks
amanda





sachkrimbo said:


> Dear All
> thanks for your responses. SheliaB sounds exciting but i wish i could feel like that. All i think is that the decision has been forced by husbands bosses. Maybe, when the final decision is made, ie redundancy or staying, I will feel more able to be positive and have something to work towards, rather then waiting to see what happens. Where are you going and how have you sorted out schools for your oldest?
> amandabren, thanks also. Where are you wanting to go in England? We live just outside of London (40 minutes slow train, 20 minutes fast train) and love the ease of being in the countryside but also close to London. Unfortunately house prices (rental or purchase) increase to meet that need. But if you are near public transport you don't have to consider a car to get around. Traditionaly most ozzies go to west London (Earls Court area), but I think east London has loads to offer now and there is little difference in price of accommodation really. If London isn't what you want, Bristol is cool as is most of the south coast. We also love the midlands area for historical stuff and day/weekend trips. Don't know much about getting visas to get in. Not sure what work you do, but the major supermarket here is Tesco and they are always employing (maybe a stopgap til you get something more sorted if not a requirement for visa?) staff. Crime is increasing here and where I would have walked alone 5 years ago I would not now, especially in more deprived areas, Hackney, Beckton, Lambeth, Mile End, Elephant and Castle (all in London). There are many more but too many to mention. I'm sure I've missed really important information but ask anything else and I will try to help. Once I've gotten through massive pile of ironing and shopping I may ask you some questions on Australia. Cheers


----------



## aishaalam (Jun 20, 2009)

*Hi Karen*

I will be moving also to melbourne in october from dubai any hints or what to bring .I will be movuing with four kids 8,6,4 and 1 year.I am prety cofuse between sydney or melbourne .Which one you think is better for kids.
Regards
Aisha


----------



## nessietee (Apr 14, 2009)

Amanda, 

I'm currently living/working in London so feel free to ask me any questions. 

For accomodation, you can rent your own room in house or an apartment etc. Most places come furnished. Check out the site www dot gumtree dot com (sorry unable to place links here).

As for work, you haven't mentioned what field you are in so I can't really help you here. A good site for jobs is www dot jobserve dot come.

Being 24 you will be able to apply for the working holiday visa. They keep changing the rules so check if you are able to work the full 2 years or not. To apply for the tier one, you will need to have a masters. 

Regards,
Nessie


----------



## techy (Jun 23, 2009)

hi all,

same with sachkrimbo, due to redundancy we are also planning to move to aussie. we have received our visa, but have not really decided then to move to aussie, but now we might need to move if I will be layoff.

glad to hear from karen who moved since 2007 that she has no regrets. hope if we do move as well, we wont be having regrets too.

itechsolutions, do you mean aussie is better than any other country?

i think our main concern now is looking for a job. at least me or my hubby must secure a job before moving (of few monts after moving to aussie). we plan to move either melbourne or sydney. which one is better place to raise kids (we have 1, currently 2 yrs old)? 

how easy or difficult is it to find a job now adays? ive read from somewhere that july-aug-sept are the best times to look for jobs in aussie as companies have more budgets during these months. is that true? can someone pls advise on this? TIA


----------



## santosaed (Dec 31, 2008)

*On The Same Boat*

I am at the same boat with you techy... Just start to send one or two application through recruitment agency - start from last week...

As for now, I still optimistic to land a job before i move there, and rite now... i guess i will stake to the plan... I can't imagine my family (me, wife, and 3 yrs daughter) go there... in some foreign country without any close relatives... and without any certain job....

For me, as i worked on IT area, i still prefer to land to Sydney first... it just based on my research that more job in IT area there compare to any other city. For big city lifestyle, i think ... we will survive as we had grown up in Jakarta and Singapore....

Good Luck for Us All .... and see you there .....





techy said:


> hi all,
> 
> i think our main concern now is looking for a job. at least me or my hubby must secure a job before moving (of few monts after moving to aussie). we plan to move either melbourne or sydney. which one is better place to raise kids (we have 1, currently 2 yrs old)?
> 
> how easy or difficult is it to find a job now adays? ive read from somewhere that july-aug-sept are the best times to look for jobs in aussie as companies have more budgets during these months. is that true? can someone pls advise on this? TIA


----------



## techy (Jun 23, 2009)

santosaed, has any agent replied you yet? I have started sending CVs as well, most are auto-reply =(
really hope to get an offer soon. goodluck to us! cheers


----------



## santosaed (Dec 31, 2008)

techy said:


> santosaed, has any agent replied you yet? I have started sending CVs as well, most are auto-reply =(
> really hope to get an offer soon. goodluck to us! cheers



Not yet... anyway i just started, so just all this preparation...

I will update to the forum.. if any new news come across.

Btw, have you keyed in your profile to http://www.skilledmigrant.gov.au/ also, I have tried to key-in but there are no-reply from them... not a single email to confirm my submission.
Anybody have any experience regarding this website? Is it useful?


----------



## amandabren (Jun 9, 2009)

hi Nessie

thanks so much for writing back to me

I am currently working in retail but I am happy to do any type of work that will pay for my accomodation and allow me to save.

how hard was it for you to get a bank account when you arrived, I have heard that it csan be time consuming and very hard?

how did you find your job and what kind of work do you do?

where in the UK are you located and why did u pick that spot

i know it is alot of questions but if you could help that would be great

thanks
amanda

I'm currently living/working in London so feel free to ask me any questions. 

For accomodation, you can rent your own room in house or an apartment etc. Most places come furnished. Check out the site www dot gumtree dot com (sorry unable to place links here).

As for work, you haven't mentioned what field you are in so I can't really help you here. A good site for jobs is www dot jobserve dot come.

Being 24 you will be able to apply for the working holiday visa. They keep changing the rules so check if you are able to work the full 2 years or not. To apply for the tier one, you will need to have a masters. 

Regards,
Nessie[/QUOTE]


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

My opinion is probably a bit one sided as I am Australian even though I am in Dubai at the moment.
I have many friends that have moved to Aust from the UK and they have sworn never to return to live in thier home countries of England, Scotland, Ireland ect.
My wife is actually of UK origin and her parents also live in Aus now.
I would not say the streets are paved in gold though, in saying that there are many opportunities to be had for the person that will get of thier bum and seek these opportunities.
Aus is a vast country and I am proud to call it home. I would never settle permanent in any other country.


----------



## greenalice (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi 
I hope you don't mind me asking? I am a teacher and emigrating with my partner around September time. Has your husband secured a job before going? We are going to Brisbane and I have been researching the Quennsland College of Teachers on what to do register. I'm not sure if I should try to register before going or wait till we settle in Aus. I am a secondary special needs teacher. I know friends of ours in Australia say I shouldn't have any trouble finding work although I have read in some posts on the TES that there are not as many jobs as we are led to believe.
Sarah



sheilaB said:


> Hi there
> 
> 
> We've not emigrated yet, but are about to (shippers have been today and will be flying out in September). We have kids aged 5 and 1. I m in IT, my husband is a teacher. I have never been to Australia before but my husband spent a year there and swears it is so much better than the UK. I have trawled the internet loads over the last year (this is how long the visa took) and now am really excited and looking forward to it. There seem to be loads of IT jobs (just look on the websites detailed in the stocky posts) and I have contacted a few agencies who said that they always have jobs available so for me to aply nearer the time. (I'm an analyst by the way). My thoughts were if we are gonna do it, do it now while they are young. Although we have friends who went 2 years ago with older kids (9 and 11) and they love it and have settled, Kids miss home but don't want to come back to the UK.
> ...


----------



## sachkrimbo (Jun 9, 2009)

My husband now has an interview for redeployment at his current firm. But we have decided to go with an agent and see what our chances of getting a visa are. I think we are not putting our eggs in one basket and I feel happier about that decision. I have been trailing through the posts and it seems most people are happy once they have moved and gotten over the stress of settling in a new country. Think that has helped me to feel a bit more positive and less 'pushed'. Thanks to all who have responded.


----------



## AussiePool (Aug 22, 2008)

sachkrimbo said:


> Dear All,
> Please forgive me if this has been done a million times, I am completely new to forums/chat rooms etc.
> My husband has recently been 'given the nod' that he may be up for redundancy and we have decided to check out our options before he gets pushed. We have thought about emigrating on lots of occasions, last being before kids started school, but haven't taken the plunge because of family commitments in England. I am a nurse and have checked out jobs, it seems there are opportunities for me to get a job but not sure about my husband (who is in IT). Anyway, after all that, our main concern is whether we would be swapping one 'rat race' for another, obviously a lot of that is up to us but is the quality of life really better, are the streets really paved with gold Anyone who has moved with kids ( 6 & 3), do you think it has really benefitted them?
> Thank you to anyone who isn't completely bored with all this and responds.


Hi all,

After moving from the UK in the 1990's (firstly to New Zealand and since 2001 have been in Australia), I am happy to offer the following advice for people thinking about coming to Australia.
I read on this forum so many; "What will it be like?", "What is that like?", "Where is the best place?", "Will it be the same?" etc etc. Listed below are some realities from a first hand experience, some you will like, others you won't, but I hope it helps.....
Don't expect it to be sunny and warm all the time, like it is on 'Home and Away etc. It isn't! Yes, there are warm places in Oz, but also some cold ones. We live in Queensland (the sunniest state) but have had minus temperatures this winter.
Don't expect good customer service. You won't get it! If you ask a man to come and repair your roof today, he will laugh. Expect next Thursday
Do expect to be called a whingeing Pom! Give your own back (Ned Kelly, criminals etc) and they will respect you for it.
Do expect to see spiders, some very large and many poisionous. My advice if you have a morbid fear is to get therapy now, or don't come.
Don't expect to be able to walk down to the local pub. There won't be one! If there is, it will be nothing like the one you left in the UK.
Don't expect the roads to be in good condition. Even in the large cities some of the roads are no better than 'goat tracks'.
Do expect to be taxed on everything! We live in the highest taxing country in the world. You even get taxed when you buy a second hand car from Mr Jones down the street!
Do expect generally warm, sunny days (except in winter unless you live in Darwin). Excellent beaches and a laid back lifestyle.
Don't expect 'corporateness'. Even the CEO is addressed by his first name.
Do expect a very frustrating health system where everything is geared towards private health insurance. My advice? Don't buy private health insurance. Get a Medicare Card and if you need something urgently, pay for it there and then.
Don't expect the same standard of housing and build quality as in the UK. You won't get it!
Do expect a much higher standard of living than in the UK. For skilled people, you will earn the same in Aussie Dollars as you did in UK Pounds, but then things will prove to be much cheaper than you're used to!
Do expect much better fresh fruit, vegetables and meat.
Do expect excellent cold beer (but get used to people asking you if you prefer warm beer!).
Do expect a much cleaner country than the UK. We have NO dog poo on the pavements.
Do expect frustrating telecommunications (i.e. Internet). Telstra have a monopoly on it here and what they say, goes!
Don't expect to see many snakes. They hate humans! We've been here 7 years and I have seen one live snakes and 3 or 4 road kill and we live in a country town.
Don't expect to see crocodiles, even in Darwin, except in a zoo.
Do expect waking up at 4am in summer in Queensland (we have no daylight saving) and expect it to be dark at 7pm.
Do expect a frustrating banking system where not only do you get charged for everything, you will have to pass a 'points test' to even open an account (based on forms of ID, Aussie passport will get you 200 points, a UK passport will get you zilch!).
Do expect to be bitten to death by mozzies and sandflies. Fill your cupboards with personal bug spray, fly spray and stronger chemicals (Mortein). You WILL need them.
Don't expect a higher standard of education. You won't get it. There is no national curriculum as each state has it's own rules.
Do expect high patriotism. Australians think there is only one country and one race in the world...Australia and Australians.

These are general, everyday do's and don'ts. Above all else, remember things ARE different here. It's a DIFFERENT country. Yes, we speak English, yes we drive on the left and yes, a lot of Aussies came from English stock. That's where the similarity ends.
When moving countries, or even towns my advice is this. You MUST give it two years before you decide if you like it or not. The ones that manage that two year barrier generally go on to stay.
There are some negatives in the above statements, but believe me, I live here and now wouldn't live anywhere else in the world. I think it's a wonderful, clean, warm, open country in which to live your life. I only hope you give it the chance it deserves.
I am more than happy to continue to help with specific questions but I hope this helps make up your mind. Hope to see you in Oz one day!


----------



## sachkrimbo (Jun 9, 2009)

No dog poo on the pavements. You won me on that one


----------



## Riggers (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your hubby's redundancy, what a good opportunity to make the change tho'.

We moved here in Jan 09, love it. The hardest thing we found is missing family and freinds, skype and facebook have made this a whole lot easier.

I would suggest you read and research loads, some parts are quiet and you will need make a big effort to make friends (primary and kindy is a great way to meet people tho'), it is a different lifestyle and you need to make sure it is the lifestyle for you.

It is a big place and very diverse, good luck with your thoughts.

Ask any questions, I will be happy to help.

Take care, Ian


----------



## lulu037314 (May 4, 2009)

sachkrimbo said:


> Dear All,
> Please forgive me if this has been done a million times, I am completely new to forums/chat rooms etc.
> My husband has recently been 'given the nod' that he may be up for redundancy and we have decided to check out our options before he gets pushed. We have thought about emigrating on lots of occasions, last being before kids started school, but haven't taken the plunge because of family commitments in England. I am a nurse and have checked out jobs, it seems there are opportunities for me to get a job but not sure about my husband (who is in IT). Anyway, after all that, our main concern is whether we would be swapping one 'rat race' for another, obviously a lot of that is up to us but is the quality of life really better, are the streets really paved with gold Anyone who has moved with kids ( 6 & 3), do you think it has really benefitted them?
> Thank you to anyone who isn't completely bored with all this and responds.


Hi,
I am also a Nurse, husband a carpenter. I have recently attended the Australian skills expo at the Excel centre in London. Firstly, Australia has a current Nursing shortage and organisations are offering sponsorship to Nurses. Or you could do it like me and obtain your visas independently. You firstly need to apply the ANMC for skills assessment and apply to the Nursing board in the area you wish to work (like the NMC). Australia currently has seperate nursing boards for the different states. Once these are back you can apply for your visas. There were vacancies in IT at the expo so i don't think your husband will have a problem finding work. I have done all of the paperwork myself without paying an agent, and have found it relatively easy. I will say that as of 1st July you now need to take the english exam to qualify. See the DIAC website it is really useful for great info. I am currently waiting for my skills assessment to come back and my registration from the Nursing board in Victoria, then i will be applying for permanent residency.
There was an english family at the expo that had come from Melbourne to share their immigration experiences. I found this invaluable. They are a family with 4 children and have all settled well, husband started his own carpentry business. They have found the junior and secondary schools fantastic and could't wait to return to Aus! Sounded great to me, can't wait to go. Good luck, if i can be of any further help, don't hesitate to contact me.


----------



## sachkrimbo (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you everybody. Husband has redeployment interview tomorrow so not sure which way this whole thing will go. If not redeployed his last day at work will be 31 Dec. So thinking about agents cos i thought it might speed the whole process up. Also happen to have tickets to fly out on 29 Jan 10 so hoped it could all fall into place by then. probably being unrealistic but its a goal to start with anyway


----------



## nessietee (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey Amanda

Bank Accounts: I set mine up in Australia. It's a pain to set it up in the UK. I think HSBC in alliance with Thomas Cook offers the service. 

Jobs: I did my research before coming over by googling UK job websites. I work in the IT field so I can only recommend IT job websites but this won't benefit you unfortunately. :-( 

Location: I am in London. I chose it because there is LOADS to do here. Museums, art galleries, festivals, clubs etc etc. Finding where to live in London is a tough choice already! Also it's easy to travel to Europe from here. 

Let me know how you're research goes. Check out:

http:// www [dot] gumtree [dot] com

and the TNT website

I would have a contingency plan tho. I backpacked and did a holiday around Europe before settling in the UK in case I didn't find a job. Some ppl have preferred to look for a job before travelling but ended up spending a lot of money setting up but with no job and no money to travel. J

Nessie



amandabren said:


> hi Nessie
> 
> thanks so much for writing back to me
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## gillplx (Apr 3, 2009)

*Nurses Jobs in Australia*

I moved to Melbourne in 2001 and have never regretted it. My kids were 6 and 3 at the time and they have blossomed here. The education system is much more laid back and less pressured and they do such FUN stuff with the kids. School is a joy. Work is good to. they have limited nurse to patient ratios so you never end up trying to take care of 12 patients like I used to in the UK. The most I have is 5.

I used a recruitment company because they sorted everything for me - the relocation, the airport pick up, the hotel on the first night. They also helped me to set up bank accounts and get health insurance. They were really great - plus you get a migration agent for free!!!

the girl I dealt with was called Cathy - she is an ICU nurse by trade - I can't remember her email address but the company is called Plexus Recruitment - look it up in Google & drop her a line - you will like her!


----------



## macyoung (Mar 21, 2009)

*Ditto!*



sachkrimbo said:


> Dear All,
> Please forgive me if this has been done a million times, I am completely new to forums/chat rooms etc.
> My husband has recently been 'given the nod' that he may be up for redundancy and we have decided to check out our options before he gets pushed. We have thought about emigrating on lots of occasions, last being before kids started school, but haven't taken the plunge because of family commitments in England. I am a nurse and have checked out jobs, it seems there are opportunities for me to get a job but not sure about my husband (who is in IT). Anyway, after all that, our main concern is whether we would be swapping one 'rat race' for another, obviously a lot of that is up to us but is the quality of life really better, are the streets really paved with gold Anyone who has moved with kids ( 6 & 3), do you think it has really benefitted them?
> Thank you to anyone who isn't completely bored with all this and responds.


Hi there, this is almost the same position as us. My husband has been served notice and is in work until November. We just (today!) got our visa granted, as we put it in to hedge our bets a bit. We now have to make the final decision to move and take a chance, or stay in the Uk and be poor!! I can get work quite easily, I'm a Pharmacist and had a job interview while there on holiday this April, but my husband is an engineer and can't do the same job there as the industry he is currently in doesn't exist. My sons are 5 and 8, and I feel it's now or never as they get more settled in at school etc. We went to Perth which we love, we have some family there which helps. Will keep you posted if we make final decision, lots of good info on this forum, 
Macyoung


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

macyoung said:


> Hi there, this is almost the same position as us. My husband has been served notice and is in work until November. We just (today!) got our visa granted, as we put it in to hedge our bets a bit. We now have to make the final decision to move and take a chance, or stay in the Uk and be poor!! I can get work quite easily, I'm a Pharmacist and had a job interview while there on holiday this April, but my husband is an engineer and can't do the same job there as the industry he is currently in doesn't exist. My sons are 5 and 8, and I feel it's now or never as they get more settled in at school etc. We went to Perth which we love, we have some family there which helps. Will keep you posted if we make final decision, lots of good info on this forum,
> Macyoung


Congratulations Macyoung :clap2:
It's a great thing when you get your visa! 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations for the visa M


----------



## macyoung (Mar 21, 2009)

*visa timescale*



sachkrimbo said:


> Thank you everybody. Husband has redeployment interview tomorrow so not sure which way this whole thing will go. If not redeployed his last day at work will be 31 Dec. So thinking about agents cos i thought it might speed the whole process up. Also happen to have tickets to fly out on 29 Jan 10 so hoped it could all fall into place by then. probably being unrealistic but its a goal to start with anyway


We got our visa thro' in just under six months which I think is pretty fast. I am on the CSL (critical skills list) which is supposed to fast track you, so if on this list you may be ok in your time frame. We'll probably not go till Feb, as hubbie working till Nov, don't want to go just before Xmas, and their school term runs from Feb, so hopefully will all dovetail nicely. It gives me six months to organise my house full of stuff, and do all the bits & pieces required when moving a family of 4 half way round the world!!I know people who sold up etc and moved in with parents just waiting for visa, luckily theirs came thro' within the year which is standard, but I couldn't take that chance so that's why we sat tight until it came thro'. Either way, think of it as a stepping stone to your new life, a means to an end and not the be all and end all. Hope this helps!
PS I didn't use an agent, just ploughed thro' all the info on line.


----------



## sachkrimbo (Jun 9, 2009)

Got a letter today from agent stating we have enough points to try for general skilled migration and have appointment to go on with applying with them for 17 Aug. Not sure why they went for this option as my job is on the critical skills list, thats one question for 17th. Sounds like you have things sorted thou, have you started to get quotes for shippers? and what are you going to do for Christmas presents, sure the kids wont let you away with saying 'the move to Oz is your present' or will they


----------



## evans1707wales (Jun 22, 2010)

*hi im looking to migrate to austrailia could you help*

im 24 my partner is 27 we have two kids age 5and 2 im a carpenter and she is a full time mum looking to be a nurse in time to come my question is really is there a demand or should i say space for a business in austrialia within the carpentry industries are would you know of any parts of austrailia that has an up and growing econ if theres any thing i can help you with i can really do with a bit of help and in return any questions or request you may have i shall seek to answer to the best of my ability regards mark



amandabren said:


> hi there
> 
> I am kind of in a similar boat, I am 24 years old and want and change of life and want to move over to the UK to work and travel for 2 years. but i am very unsure about how to go about it and what to do, so if you could give me some advice that would be great.
> 
> ...


----------



## ellie01 (Jul 6, 2015)

My son is looking to emigrate to melbourne (all visas are in place already). He would like a job to go out to (he is in IT and has been for about 10 years) is there a job site he can visit without being in the country where he can teleconference an interview with a prospecyive employer. Thank you.


----------

